# where can I find this type of hangers



## -Dman100- (May 8, 2016)

I'm trying to find the type of hangers used in the attached image. Can you buy these types of pulleys and hooks that have the worn look? Would it be difficult to create those type of hanging lights? Perhaps a video or article that shows how to do it and the hardware needed?

Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 8, 2016)

I'd go to the flea market and find the pieces and make them yourself. You can find those type bulbs at the big box stores. A easy diy project.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 8, 2016)

What about something like this


[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vetCwWRdgtw[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (May 8, 2016)

The pulleys you mention are also known as block & tackle, might be more easy to find in coastal communities where sailing was in their history. The down posts are probably fan parts  - available in big box stores.


----------



## Snoonyb (May 8, 2016)

Also known as 2 fold, 3 fold and 4 fold as the form they multiply pulling force.


----------



## -Dman100- (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for the responses and help. A quick follow-up question. What are the two pieces of hardware that attach to the block & tackle and the piece that attaches to the chain (see image with red arrows). What are those called and where can I buy them? Also, when I get the block & tackle, is there anything I should do to help maintain their appearance? They will be vintage and I want to keep that look. They need to be clean, but how should I prepare them? Clean them with steel wool? Is there anything I should rub on the wood or the steel to help maintain them before I hang them up?


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

You can down load their catalog, I think you will find the parts and the names.
http://www.chandelierparts.com/


----------



## -Dman100- (May 9, 2016)

Do you know what the names of those parts would be? I don't even know what to search for?


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

Ceiling lamp base? maybe,  the pipes will have a lamp pipe inside  which has the eyes screwed on each end, the pipe you see could be anything you have laying around like metal broom handle.
Actual name, that is what I use a catalog for.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2016)

The top part is called a canopy, you could use a ceiling fan down tube or metal electrical conduit for the tubes.


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

Try this.
http://www.antiquelampsupply.com/category/174_lamp-parts


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

The inside pipes can be found in most old table lamps, you might find some old stuff at used building supply or Habitat re store.


----------



## frodo (May 9, 2016)

I have some old block and tackle and pullys

if interested.

also have the bases, you see in this picture,   cast iron, repurposed fireplace stand bases

also have  12'' round cast iron vending machine stands/poles


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 13, 2016)

Look in your antique malls or a local antique auction for the pulleys. 
They arent cheap though, sometimes at auction the wood ones will bring $20+, and that is dealer price, at the mall they will add their mark ups. 

It looks like they used old horse bits as well


----------

